# over heating



## nissan28 (Nov 20, 2009)

i have a nissan 300zx non turbo its overheating and i cant figure it out i changed the alternater belt fix the raditor w/ bars leak and replaced the thermistat in it and it is still over heating i m stumped and dont what what to do next can anyone help me


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

nissan28 said:


> i have a nissan 300zx non turbo its overheating and i cant figure it out i changed the alternater belt fix the raditor w/ bars leak and replaced the thermistat in it and it is still over heating i m stumped and dont what what to do next can anyone help me


First, you should learn how to use punctuation. Using periods and commas make reading and understanding you much simpler. You will get better help if you don't look like an uneducated lazy moron.


----------

